# Glenn Branca The ascension



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I really enjoy this cd on acute records, this music as a soul of is own, one of my holy graal, among non classical stuff i lisen to.Rhys chatam is awesome also in the same genra...

Guitar ensembles, that not consider classical but it should be.I bought this cd when it came out, and i were like hmmm ye this is soo great it's grandiose and mystical a rare beauty in this exercise of minimalism occur, *shymphonic no wave*(that smarter than Einstein).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I really enjoy this cd on acute records...


Glenn Branca has an interesting body of work in the form of his various "symphonies". This is certainly non-classical music, but beyond that it remains difficult to categorize. I still recall when I first heard his _Tonal Plexus_, the Symphony No. 1, that wild, cacaphony of guitars, keyboards, brass and percussion noise released in 1981 on the largely punk rock label ROIR. My CD copy is RUSCD8245 and it has received heavy rotation, from me and acquaintances to whom I've lent the album over the years. Since then I've gathered up all of the available Branca "symphonies" which reside on my "jazz" shelves. Though the Symphony No. 1 is about as headbanging as you can get, Branca actually displays a wide variety of expression over the full course of his oeuvre. Well worth exploring for those curious about the cutting edge of contemporary non-classical music. Your term "symphonic no wave" says it well.


----------

